# Case 7210 Hydraulic Leak



## BGerrits (Apr 22, 2012)

I am pretty much a begginner for working on tractors.

Had a question regarding the hydraulics. There is a small hose that comes down from each hydraulic port. One of them leaks quite frequently right after that port is operated. Usually there is a 10" puddle left behind. I'm assuming this isn't normal, but maybe it is. The fluid level is correct, but probably will get low eventually. Any pointers?


----------

